# Schwinn Continental



## 63caddy (Oct 26, 2020)

Any info about this continental bike, how much is worth?
What badge will be correct for it


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 26, 2020)

well considering that the seat  flatrail ideale go for 500.00 to 650.00 and the stem is a 250.00 plus item i would say anything under 900.00 would be a deal


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 26, 2020)

That starburst badge may be correct on that Conti. There were a few where Schwinn installed that badge when they first came out. Looks like it's double taped but you should be able to tell if it was actually equipped with that badge by the black glue stuck on the head tube and hole placements. The regular badge was the round badge with two horizontal holes, AS in the center and Continental on the outside border and aluminum. Clean Continental with few parts change out. If I was in the market for one I'd do $350, even if the stem and seat are said to be worth hundreds more.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice hot rod!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 27, 2020)

I have a Traveler that had the Starburst badge originally, the guy I bought it from said it was on the bike when he put it in his truck, but it blew off somewhere on the way home. Evidently that black goop can dry out and come loose after 50-odd years. At least on your bike, they caught it before it was lost forever. And if it's not the right badge, it's an easy sale. Nice bike!


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 27, 2020)

i am interested in the seat and will swap you a brand new brooks  i have a few new ones laying about  nice seats or $$$$


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 27, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## juvela (Oct 27, 2020)

-----

wrt head emblem -

here is the example on my Continental of 1960:





wrt saddle -

on these Tron et Berthet I-series models the frames are manufactured by the firm of CEGEDUR.

they were a manufacturer of alloy bits for both pedal cycles and motorcycles.  other products for pedal cycles included hubs and pedals.

















in addition to components CEGEDUR produced a line of aluminum frame tubing called DURALINOX -









quite a variety of products were offered from the firm as seen in this advert -





-----


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 27, 2020)

Pop the head badge off and let's see what's on the back of the badge and let's see the front of the head tube.


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 27, 2020)

i think someone up graded the bike ! nothing wrong with that jhonny cash did it and even wrote a song about it


----------



## Oilit (Oct 30, 2020)

The more I look at this bike, the better I like it. The paint and decals are gorgeous!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 10, 2021)

this bike is super nice especially the upgrades ! just google the seat on ebay make sure your looking at the seat with the flat alloy rails and you will see what i am talking about on the prices ! i like these seats and i have a couple of brand new brooks seats in the 200.00 and up price range that i would trade  you a seat of your choice even for the used seat on this bike, if you are interested in a nos brooks seat .  the rest of the bike is just fine its a schwinn what else can i say ,i have ridden schwinns for 60 years ! never had any issues ,as tony the tiger says there greaaaaaat!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 10, 2021)

almost forgot check out the pebble scrapers mounted at the brakes and the stem is from a superior and also <maybe> an early paramount ,way cool suicide. front shifter! you got to get used to doing this without looking down !  i cannot believe this bike is still for sale ! or is it for sale ?


----------

